# Horror movie poll



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

What do you think of this poll?

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=16868


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What, people thought "The Blob" was one of the silliest ideas for a horror movie!?! I'm shocked and appalled

I completely agree with the choice of Jamie Lee Curtis as Queen of the Scream Queens, and that zombies should move slowly.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

If I give a thought will someone remake it?


----------

